# Please help i need answere on pregnancy and visa



## GOGETTER (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi Al here im 27 i live in melbourne im irish and on a 457 sponsorship wit my company im a tradesman i have a partner the last 2 years were a couple back home and then i went to australia and she came out 2 months after me were now applying for permanent residency but last week we found out that my partner is pregnant she is on a one year working holiday visa and im on a 457 sponsorship im just really worried now that if were now applying for permanent residency with my partner being pregnant that it could be refused as ive heard immi and pregnancy dont mix and were both worried now can somebody help us with some answeres please thank you


kindest regards


----------



## Dhawal (Oct 29, 2010)

GOGETTER said:


> Hi Al here im 27 i live in melbourne im irish and on a 457 sponsorship wit my company im a tradesman i have a partner the last 2 years were a couple back home and then i went to australia and she came out 2 months after me were now applying for permanent residency but last week we found out that my partner is pregnant she is on a one year working holiday visa and im on a 457 sponsorship im just really worried now that if were now applying for permanent residency with my partner being pregnant that it could be refused as ive heard immi and pregnancy dont mix and were both worried now can somebody help us with some answeres please thank you
> 
> 
> kindest regards


Hi gogetter,
I dont think that your partner's pregnancy will affect your PR plans.....What you can do is just add you and your partner as the applicants and when a CO is allocated you can fill the change of circumstances form and inform him about the unborn child(if the child is not born)...At the most your application mitght be delayed.....but its not a reason for a rejection....


----------



## axwack (Feb 25, 2011)

*On 457 Sponsorship*

I'm on a 457 sponsorship as well. I'm a US citizen. My wife is pregnant and we are planning on having the baby here. 

Does anyone know how this will work when we go back to the states?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

the only problem i see is delayed decision as a pregnant lady can not take medicals. once the child is delivered both mother child can get the medicals and get the visa.

i think you should speak to an agent for bridging visa.


----------



## yks (Jan 24, 2011)

axwack said:


> I'm on a 457 sponsorship as well. I'm a US citizen. My wife is pregnant and we are planning on having the baby here.
> 
> Does anyone know how this will work when we go back to the states?



By the way the situation described above is not that confusing and bad as it looks.

As everyone mentioned, yes the worst thing would be the visa gets delayed as your wife can not undergo the Chest X-ray.
So in this case your application gets delayed till the time the baby is not born.
After the birth you fill in chance of circumstances, include the new born baby as another secodary applicant thats all.

Immi does not cancel your application just because your wife became pregnent.

I couldn't understand what you meant by 
"when we go back to the states?"

Is she your dependent ? (visa vise)


YKS
:ranger:


----------



## axwack (Feb 25, 2011)

yks said:


> By the way the situation described above is not that confusing and bad as it looks.
> 
> As everyone mentioned, yes the worst thing would be the visa gets delayed as your wife can not undergo the Chest X-ray.
> So in this case your application gets delayed till the time the baby is not born.
> ...


Hi YKs,

Yes she is my dependent. We are US citizens so that's what I was asking about when we go back to the states. I wasn't sure what the process is.

On a separate note, I am reading that it costs $6k to have a baby here. Any thoughts on the actual cost?


----------



## yks (Jan 24, 2011)

axwack said:


> Hi YKs,
> 
> Yes she is my dependent. We are US citizens so that's what I was asking about when we go back to the states. I wasn't sure what the process is.
> 
> On a separate note, I am reading that it costs $6k to have a baby here. Any thoughts on the actual cost?


Alright ...so here it is

If u are on a 457, you would be havung you minimum required insurance whic covers u for treatment in public hospitals.
But u would need to find out if u are eligible to get te pregnancy cost covered...as there is 1year waiting period.

But another thing u can do is apply for PR...and the day u apply u are eligible to get medicare card...so all the doctors visits and delivery cost in public hospitals is taken care of by medicare.

I have been workung here on 457 for last 2.5 years but only in dec 2010 i applied for the PR and got the medicare card made in the first week of jan.
Also in the first week of jan we discovered taht soon we will be proud parents 
So simce then all expences for medicals in public hospital is taken care of by medicare 

YKS
:ranger:


----------



## yks (Jan 24, 2011)

Sorry i forgot u are from states so u might be having some reciprocal health care system...so try to discover that first....
And believe me the arrival of the new one doest matter to ur curren status or to the application u file for PR

So dont worry at all.

Let me kniw if u want ti discuss anything.


----------



## axwack (Feb 25, 2011)

yks said:


> Alright ...so here it is
> 
> If u are on a 457, you would be havung you minimum required insurance whic covers u for treatment in public hospitals.
> But u would need to find out if u are eligible to get te pregnancy cost covered...as there is 1year waiting period.
> ...


Hey Congratulations! I'm sure your will be proud and happy parents.

I am here on 457 only for 6-9 months. It could go to December or 1Q of next year but I don't think it will go longer than that.

I have US insurance but they pay 80% of reasonable costs. Will I still get public healthcare? Do I need to do PR in order to get this benefit?


----------



## yks (Jan 24, 2011)

axwack said:


> Hey Congratulations! I'm sure your will be proud and happy parents.
> 
> I am here on 457 only for 6-9 months. It could go to December or 1Q of next year but I don't think it will go longer than that.
> 
> I have US insurance but they pay 80% of reasonable costs. Will I still get public healthcare? Do I need to do PR in order to get this benefit?


You are correct that insurance company will cover only 80 % and that too of the public hospital only. 
One thing i m sure is if u apply for PR you will get all the medicare benefits.
But agaun ut is limited to only public hospitals.

And more over it takes roughly 3000 dollars to apply for the PR. 

So think about it.

Tell me one thing , you being from US do u pay money if you visit a GP?


----------



## karim elkady (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi all

I have a tricky situation and I would love if someone could help me out

im supposed to be applying for the PR(sub class 186) by Dec 2013 and been advised that I will receive a blue medicare card (Interim) my main problem now is that my wife is currently pregnant and the PR will be pending until she is due because she will need to have an Xray which is not going to happen while she is pregnant. 
So my question is will that blue medicare card cover the pregnancy/labour costs in a public hospital in Australia?. Please bear in mind that she is pregnant before we get that card. And our private health insurance doesn't cover her pregnancy cost as she has been in Australia for less than 12 months.

Any help would be appreciated -- Thank you


----------



## dolphin0305 (Mar 17, 2014)

hi,I am on a 457 visa, me being the primary applicant & my wife the dependant,the visas were sponsored by my company,my wife is 2 weeks pregnant,i just wanted to find out if the private medicare insurance covers us for all the pregnancy related expenses...would be really glad for the info.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

It depends on the insurance terms, they have a lock-in period, usually one year, if you have taken the insurance for less than one year they dont cover. go through the details and see what it says..


----------

